# France this Friday



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We shall be going through the Eurotunnel on Friday morning & then heading for the Dordogne for a couple of weeks.

Look out for us & give us a wave....Rapido 9048DF


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

----and we will be going over on the Dover-Dunkirk ferry on Friday afternoon. Not sure yet where we are headed. Provence has been muted as has Slovenia. Safe trip.

Nick.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Safe travels to both of you! We won't make it across the channel this year due to family commitments/problems! First time in God knows how long that we haven't been to at least France if not further. Hope all goes well for all of you ........Andy


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Devonboy said:


> We shall be going through the Eurotunnel on Friday morning & then heading for the Dordogne for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Look out for us & give us a wave....Rapido 9048DF


Well I would , but there must be hundreds of Rapidos here- get a sticker or something on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wave to everyone in a Rapido 

Your bound to catch him

The amount of us travelling in France in sept you'd think we would bump into each other

Not literally I hasten to add 

I have a sticker it's never worked though 

But if we meet up when stopped well the hound from hell is a dead give away 

Eh, I'm talking about the dog not me >

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Safe travels to both of you! We won't make it across the channel this year due to family commitments/problems! First time in God knows how long that we haven't been to at least France if not further. Hope all goes well for all of you ........Andy


Well Andy we have all been there

Well most of us have

I hope it sorts itself out

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Look out for a caravan with "On an adventure before dementia" sticker on the back, that's me!!!!

Currently on a Campsite at Beynac-et-cazenac. Right alongside the river (which is VERY low on water) and right underneath a very imposing castle/chateau. Lovely site 19€ a night unlimited hot water showers and a heated pool (best of all??? NO SCREAMING KIDS 'cos their all back at school) 

Andy


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We will be there in a couple of weeks- hope there is enough water for a canoe ride.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just about but, in places, it really is very low indeed, as in just a couple of inches on the wider stretches

Andy


----------



## StevenClay1976 (Jul 18, 2017)

Devonboy said:


> We shall be going through the Eurotunnel on Friday morning & then heading for the Dordogne for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Look out for us & give us a wave....Rapido 9048DF


Safe journey.


----------



## StevenClay1976 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mrplodd said:


> Look out for a caravan with "On an adventure before dementia" sticker on the back, that's me!!!!
> 
> Currently on a Campsite at Beynac-et-cazenac. Right alongside the river (which is VERY low on water) and right underneath a very imposing castle/chateau. Lovely site 19€ a night unlimited hot water showers and a heated pool (best of all??? NO SCREAMING KIDS 'cos their all back at school)
> 
> Andy


Have you anymore details on this site? Looking for somewhere in late September/October!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Southern France has been really dry this year. Well certainly Provence has. All the streams and even rivers are dry, the Pompiers are everywhere in the Côte d'Azur. They are desperate for rain. Dunno about the dordogne but its sounds a similar story.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

StevenClay1976 said:


> Have you anymore details on this site? Looking for somewhere in late September/October![/QUOTE
> 
> Link below!
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does it close a the end of September Andy?

Looking at low season till 30 Sept 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Does it close a the end of September Andy?
> 
> Looking at low season till 30 Sept
> 
> Sandra


Yes it does (Close from 30th Sept) as detailed in my previous post!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Missed that Andy ,

But had been up since 4am winding in the awning in gusting wind and rain :crying:

Sounds a lovely site, not sure when we will get down that way, although if this weather does not improve we will skip Brittany and head South faster

Throwing it down here!!!

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Missed that Andy ,
> 
> But had been up since 4am winding in the awning in gusting wind and rain :crying:
> 
> ...


Sadly Sandra the forecast is pretty dire everywhere for at least a week.  supposed to be lovely down here on the med today but its been very windy until today and rain pretty much everywhere from tomorrow.

Currently Meteo France isnt showing much improvement across all of France until a week on Sunday!! I would keep an eye on local forecasts as Brittany can be very localised as far as weather is concerned and maybe dont go to far out west. It topped 26c yesterday but with the wind felt chilly but then we have had weeks of Scorchio.

Enjoy it though!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I can confirm what Barry has said. It's "OK" here in the Dordogne but the locals are saying it's cooler (around 20C) than is normal for this time of year. No rain yet but we are forecast some for tomorrow then cloudy after that. Looking at the weather map it appears all of France is roughly the same.

We are trying to decide if it's worth heading further south or not.

Andy

P.S. our neighbour in the U.K. reckons it's horrible there, time for the winter clothes. At least I am in shorts and T shirt!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't think even down here in the med is going to be much cop Andy. It's usually a bit better though but of course most people know that and head here. The thing to watch is the wind. Wester med is often windy this time of year. People look at the temperatures which look great 26-27c but if it's a force six or more blowing from the north it's horrible which is what the last two days had been like. Beautiful today though. 27c and just a light breeze. I've layaked the full length of Vendras and Valras plage today. The water is freezing though compared to the other end (St Tropez) last week.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rain all day and only 16c max here today Friday. First time we have actually put any heat on so far. Y'know that familiar burnt dust smells. Even thinking about bringing in some logs in just in case.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Rain all day and only 16c max here today Friday. First time we have actually put any heat on so far. Y'know that familiar burnt dust smells. Even thinking about bringing in some logs in just in case.
> 
> Ray.


Well that's made my mind up then. I won't be heading northwards for a good while yet. It might not be as warm as "normal" here but it IS 22C and it's not raining (is some forecast for tomorrow though)

Ferry out of Cherbourg on 28th so halfway through our six weeker, it seems we have been away for faaaaar longer, which can only mean we are having a relaxing time, oh how I love this retirement lark, packed it all in 2 years ago at 61 and now enjoying travelling with Mrs P :kiss::smile2::smile2::smile2:

Really looking forward to get back home NOT !!!! :crying:

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It isn't raining here, it's sheeting down, pathways flooded added to that strong winds, struggling to get the hound out for a walk without having a soaked hound in the van at night , although albert cycled 2 miles in strong winds and rain and the hound ran with him, just about dried out in the garage, but he needs to go out again soon 

Never stopped raining all day, and tomorrow forecast the same , and isn't looking that good for Normandy or Brittany in the next week or so in 

Rain I can manage but I need the awning when it rains , can't if it's windy, our van has fantastic fixed comfortable beds and a garage for the hound , which means not a lot of living space indoors, so we really prefer outdoor living 

Shades of Scotland already happening , so we're thinking of running south tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

aldra;2697105 said:


> It's not rainy here Sandra but there IS some forecast for tomorrow but ONLY for tomorrow.
> 
> Currently fully overcast but it is 22 degrees, plenty of room on this site, we are here till Tuesday, not sure where to go from here, might be the Tarn gorge. (unless Barry comes up wiv summat betterer!)
> 
> Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well a photo
Those strips are rain


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To paraphrase and old saying 


"Head SOUTH young man" or at least away from where you are. That looks simply aweful Sandra.

At the start of this trip my old crew-mate, who we frequently meet up with on our French travels, was due (for a change) to head to Scotland about 4 days after we left (mid August) Had a text from him the day after he was heading North. 

"Severe sat nav failure, Now at Chataillion Le Plage!" (It's just south of La Rochelle)

Probably a good move on his part? 

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Look out for a caravan with "On an adventure before dementia" sticker on the back, that's me!!!!
> 
> Currently on a Campsite at Beynac-et-cazenac. Right alongside the river (which is VERY low on water) and right underneath a very imposing castle/chateau. Lovely site 19€ a night unlimited hot water showers and a heated pool (best of all??? NO SCREAMING KIDS 'cos their all back at school)
> 
> Andy


Was at Beynac et cazenac yesterday very nice. Stopped over at La Roque Gageac for the night, aires by the river 8 euros. Night before stayed at Montignac a really lovely medieval village, the aires was a 5 min walk away & brilliant value 5 euros with free electricity & water.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Was at Beynac et cazenac yesterday very nice.


Well you could have dropped by and said hello !!!

Andy

Can't use Aires, I'm a tugger these days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is quite a good weather site as it shows you the elevation / altitude of what ever town your searching on (example Sarlat) https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/forecast/week/sarlat-la-canéda_france_2976007

We were going to head up to Nages and Rome de Tarn and maybe lake Pareloup but they are all up on the Massif Central which as you will know is the big hump in the middle of central / southern France. Weather looks dreadful, cold and wet.

I think thats one reason the Dordogne and Lot often do well late into the season as they are not that high up and a lot of France is!

I dont think there is any avoiding the crap weather the next few days folks. Where we are now on the Med coast at Vendras (about 50 miles north of Spain) is probably going to be the best but even here not great and Im sick of it now to be honest. Not the best bit of coast line. Pyrenees for us! Ill get me Crampons out!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> This is quite a good weather site as it shows you the elevation / altitude of what ever town your searching on (example Sarlat) https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/forecast/week/sarlat-la-canéda_france_2976007
> 
> We were going to head up to Nages and Rome de Tarn and maybe lake Pareloup but they are all up on the Massif Central which as you will know is the big hump in the middle of central / southern France. Weather looks dreadful, cold and wet.
> 
> ...


Not liking the sound of all the weather reports.
I am flying out with some friends on Weds to St Maxime for a few days.Then next Saturday we
Plan to go to the Paul Ricard circuit on motorcycles for the World Motorcycle Endurance race.
So not going to be very nice if the weather doesn't pick up.:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks ok for St Tropez, st Maxime area Joe by Wednesday. 25-26c but still a bit breezy. Had a fab time in that area a few weeks ago but it was too hot inland, nice on the coast though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha! Everyone is on the move! Just leaving Valras plage inland at the big Carrefour and its gridlocked. It's just started chucking it down and poor old Mrs D is now trudging into the store to do the shopping while I've had to stay in the van to give you this important update.  had to park miles away. 

I dunno where all these people are going, I just hope it's not the same way as me.

This has been a public service anouncement by Hank Fruitcake Tours Ltd


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Looks ok for St Tropez, st Maxime area Joe by Wednesday. 25-26c but still a bit breezy. Had a fab time in that area a few weeks ago but it was too hot inland, nice on the coast though.


Thanks Barry,I hope your right.Wont be nice on the bikes or watching the racing in the rain.

And we hope to take in the Cannes Boat Festival at some point!:grin2:

http://www.cannesyachtingfestival.com/en/Home/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

FRENCH WEATHER REPORT FROM US

We crossed DVR-DRK on Friday morning 8th. Weather both sides of the channel was rain.

We went to Bergues Aire where there we few MHs, probably because it was quite puddly but one could still find spots where one could step out on to grave. Walk into Town in wind and rain wa not pleasant, but rewarding because the Patisserie, Butcherie and Fromargerie are all excellent - part of the reason for it being our normal pre/post ferry stop.

We had 4 days to get within reach of Beauvais airport for Wed morning. 

We had intended from there to head East to hit the coast S. of Boulogne, but none of the Aires really grab our attention, so we have gone S. and spent last night at Catillon-sur-Sambre Aire, on the alternative parking on the Rue de la Gare. Bit of a slep but easy enough on the Peage-free A25. Then another hop to here, Courcy le Chateaue Auffrage, so now just W. to Beauvais.

Back to the weather. So Sat was dire, but today although expecting some rain from the darkish clouds we have not had any (now 1930) and a few sunny periods. Temperature is 16C but with wind, but this morning was 7C - definitely the thick duvet weather.

Small aside; we are 7 MHs here and I think only one is smaller than ours, but understandable maybe because all the individual bays, separated by flower/bush beds are loooong and have their own EHU.

In bit of trepidation re weather in Brittany as our friends are more or less commited to staying there as they have a rental MH for 12 days picking up and dropping at Rennes.

All for now.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Absolutely pi$$ed down last night here in Bordeaux, felt really sorry for those in tents on this site but heho that is why we have motorhomes. Been there done that........ Heading back towards La Roque Gageac area tomorrow as a lot prettier.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So bad here the Fast Craft to Cherbourg is cancelled today and tomorrow monday.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> So bad here the Fast Craft to Cherbourg is cancelled today and tomorrow monday.
> 
> Ray.


Sounds bad BUT, as anyone who has been on one in anything other than flat calm will tell you, they have the sea keeping properties of an empty baked bean can. I have a mate who served many years on (small) minesweepers, he went on a day trip on Condor to the Channel Isles and reckons he had the worst seasickness of his life!!

They didn't get the monicker "Vomit Comet" for nothing. I used to watch 'em coming off Condor at Weymouth, if the weather was at all iffy there were some VERY ill looking travellers.

Having said that it's clear that the weather is pretty dire, but certainly not on the same scale as the Caribbean/Florida.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Devonboy

The weather here isn't too bad, no rain last night and literally just a few drops during the day. Campsite emptying out as well. 

So.............?


Come on down!!!! (Again) 

Andy


----------



## StevenClay1976 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mrplodd said:


> StevenClay1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you anymore details on this site? Looking for somewhere in late September/October![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> FRENCH WEATHER REPORT FROM US
> 
> We crossed DVR-DRK on Friday morning 8th. Weather both sides of the channel was rain.
> 
> ...


Wahay!!! Captain Over emerges! I was getting worried about you but I assumed you were on the move. 

Yep you arrive in France in what can only be described as unseasonable weather. Even in the far south it has been pretty grim. I suspect it will annoy most of you September travellers if I tell you its been stunning weather since June and Im as bronzed as a bronze thing and somewhat relieved by a bit of cool. 

It also means I get a bit of van time so I Can annoy everyone with my videos, pics and stuff.

Anyway enjoy Brittany, its as good a bet as anywhere right now weather wise and its a fab place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff I hope it improves , next week looks promising 

We will probally return by way of Brittany in October 

Have a good holiday the both of you ( and friends)

Sandra


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Devonboy
> 
> The weather here isn't too bad, no rain last night and literally just a few drops during the day. Campsite emptying out as well.
> 
> ...


Heading that way this morning may stop yet. Looks a nice site. Weather in Bordeaux not too good, just started to rain again.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When we visited there was only one car park & motorhomes were barred. Since we only intended to visit the lower part of the village we thought we would do the French thing & ignore the sign. Having stopped in the village for coffee we returned to find a ticket on the screen but only a warning ticket from Agent 20. Close shave.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

At Courcy le Chateau, just west of Laon

We had rain in the night but this morning we have mainly sunsine with a few scattered clouds around but nothing threatening at 1000.

Quite windy. Temperature 13C

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Putting it into perspective. Friend here in France has a house in Crystal River west Florida is dreading the news of damage.
Just across the road from her two building plots were £30,000 last week have now been reduced to £3,000.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Look out for a caravan with "On an adventure before dementia" sticker on the back, that's me!!!!
> 
> Currently on a Campsite at Beynac-et-cazenac. Right alongside the river (which is VERY low on water) and right underneath a very imposing castle/chateau. Lovely site 19€ a night unlimited hot water showers and a heated pool (best of all??? NO SCREAMING KIDS 'cos their all back at school)
> 
> Andy


You were spotted by my niece a year or two ago. She liked your humour and related it to me!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cloudy with some sun, now is sunny

No rain during the day 

Brilliant

At Chartes 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just checked out "previsions" on Meteo France. For the rest of the week, till Sunday, it's going to be increasingly rainy all over France. No escape anywhere.

Next week much better!!! Hallelujah! See you in Brittany Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When will you get there Viv

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wasn't planning to go anywhere much in the rain this week. Maybe a gentle tootle northwards. 

I would like to take advantage of the nice weather next week as it can come over rainy in Brittany anytime. But I'm totally flexible, No plans except to ferry back to UK - St Malo to Portsmouth early October. Haven't booked yet but will have to soon before BF up next month's fares. Will hang on longer of the weather is favourable. Not driving all the way back to Calais. Fare running at £149, £135 with discount. 

Whatever you want to do is fine by me, Sandra. (And I mean it!!!!) Are you still going to visit Ray?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unless we up on the way down

Early Oct will to early for us babe 

We hope to visit Ray but we have to back on the 27 of Oct for alberts hospital appointment

So it could be later

Don't tell me I have to fly to South Africa to meet up with you :grin2:
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm just SW of Saumur - you are in Chartres. I'm going north -ish. You're going south-ish. Do you have a destination in mind? If we keep in touch, our paths can cross. You have my gmail address and mobile number? I can get an email or text on my phone. 

I have a limitation that I can only go off grid for 2 days, then my leisure battery goes flat.

Let's just keep in touch.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been looking at the weather on and off today and it is like Viv says. Rubbish pretty much everywhere. Warmer on the med coast but blowing a gale.

We have just sat in the van all day playing on the internet, watching X Factor, movies generally doing bugger all. Ive quite enjoyed it.  After nearly three months charging around like a loon on the scooter its nice to have a van day. Moving on tomorrow about 60 miles to another Aire in the lower Pyrenees and busy planning a few good rides out for the two days its going to be reasonable weather. Wednesday looks great here. 26c and sunny. After that its terrible.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> I'm just SW of Saumur - you are in Chartres. I'm going north -ish. You're going south-ish. Do you have a destination in mind? If we keep in touch, our paths can cross. You have my gmail address and mobile number? I can get an email or text on my phone.
> 
> I have a limitation that I can only go off grid for 2 days, then my leisure battery goes flat.
> 
> Let's just keep in touch.


We will try Viv

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I have decided to retire defeated due to the [email protected] weather here in the Dordogne.

We're off to Roses in northern Spain (on the coast just over the border from Perpignan if anyone gives a toss) first thing in the morning, mate already there reckons it's a bit windy but 26C.

Only 6.5 hrs driving !!

Andy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I cant believe you lot saying how bad the weather is in France at the moment.
September is usually a lovely month weather wise.
Just my luck I am flying out to Nice on Weds with the forecast not good!
Are well,there are worse places to be!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe there is a good reason why July and August are the main holiday months. June, July and August were fantastic.  Just sayin. Soz.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had two scorchio weeks in July/August,which were amazing.But this
is a boys biker long weekend,and looks like we will be bar hopping rather
than blatting around on motorcycles!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Well I have decided to retire defeated due to the [email protected] weather here in the Dordogne.
> 
> We're off to Roses in northern Spain (on the coast just over the border from Perpignan if anyone gives a toss) first thing in the morning, mate already there reckons it's a bit windy but 26C.
> 
> ...


We were in the Bay of Roses at the end of July in L`escala.
A really beautiful area!:smile2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Well I have decided to retire defeated due to the [email protected] weather here in the Dordogne.
> 
> We're off to Roses in northern Spain (on the coast just over the border from Perpignan if anyone gives a toss) first thing in the morning, mate already there reckons it's a bit windy but 26C.
> 
> ...


Bloody marvellous we pulled onto the site last night & went looking for you to say hello this morning & you have buggered orf....

Have a good trip, we will be heading north tomorrow towards Calais for Saturday crossing on Eurotunnel.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lovely sunny day here today, shame you missed it. Walked up to the viewing point stunning views.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm often in France in Sept, but this year it's colder, wetter and windier than usual.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are still having quite a lot of sun, bit cooler than normal for September, a little rain but the wind and sun soon dry the ground after a shower.
Lovely day yesterday, bit showery this afternoon with a very dark cloud over in Poland so good job we were there yesterday.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> I'm just SW of Saumur


Ah, I passed not too far from you today Viv, came past Tours, now heading east.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Enjoy. I'm heading west. Just booked my return ferry on 6 Oct. Hoping for some decent weather between now and then = you too I expect. What's your destination? If you have one in mind!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> We will be there in a couple of weeks- hope there is enough water for a canoe ride.


The Loire is very low too.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> We will try Viv
> 
> Sandra


No pressure!!!! Just enjoy and relax. Bum in air (aire?) brain in neutral.

Que sera, sera!

Hope the feet behave and give you a good runaround.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now encamped on the the Bay of Roses. VAST improvement, clear skies and currently 20C, it was 26 yesterday evening! Sat out with friends supping wine and beer till late. 

Devonboy

I assume you mean the castle atop the cliff at Beynac? If so I agree 100%, spent an evening watching hot air balloons lifting off and drifting by UNDERNEATH us!!

Sorry about missing you but we were just so fed up with the weather, the trip down was "interesting" see the "****ing French lorry drivers" post.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

26c and glorious here in the low Pyrenees south of Toulouse but just about everywhere looks grim for the next few days


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> What's your destination? If you have one in mind!


I'm heading for a CnCC rally on lake Garda then on down to Rome which will be my furthest point. Hope to take in a few city breaks on the way. 


Mrplodd said:


> ... the trip down was "interesting" see the "****ing French lorry drivers" post.
> 
> Andy


I'd some French eejits this morning too. Normally I find them reasonably considerate and thoughtful drivers. Today I had someone undercutting me on a roundabout, someone else overtaking across the solid line immediately before a roundabout and someone else doing the same immediately after a roundabout - neither of which was obviously safe.

And I wasn't slouching either so I don't know where they had to be in such a hurry.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its arrived here, the rain, forcast on the internet said a little rain, its been chucking it down today and bright sunny periods in between.
We took a trip out, thats one reason I love the Navajo, plenty of room inside for us and the dogs even if it is tissing down.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yesteday we picked up friends at Beauvais airport[more on another thread] and headed off for Rennes area for their rental MH. [They seemed surprised that Beauvais and Rennes are 350km apart. I did assure them that I had tried to move Beauvais aiport but the management were not agreeable] [They booked flight for 13th and MH pick-up for 14th]

Pretty ****ty weather all the way We had planned to stop at Fougeres for the night but everyone was so tired, including out Doctor who got up at 0500 and went to her clinic before the flight, so we grabbed the Aires book and ducked for the Aire under the road aqueduct at Mayenne - bit scrubby by canal but almost no noise from road above.

My semi-meteorological training tells me we were driving through a 'warm sector'.

I estimate the Cold Front behind it went through during the night as this morning we woke to a mixture of showers and sunshine - typical of that part of a depression.. By 1600 it has stabilised and now is calmer with scattered Cu, but not loaded. 17C and 50% sunshine, so not bad compared with some of your reports.

I think our Dr. was not impressed with the Mayenne Aire as her first taste, however, where we are now at Bazouges La Perouse, which has about 8 pitcches which are divided by shrub beds, and a free Bourne, plus a nice little small town, has changed her mind. As Poles, who normally have their main meal at about 1400, they have yet to be educated - fine for lorry drivers at Relais (Yes I do love them - the Relais), but not many restaurants are not really open midday. Having failed on lunch here they will soon convert to evening eating.

Tomorrow they and Basia are off to Mont St Michel. I have been there when it was much less touristy - I think I even drove onto the 'island', but now it sounds horrendous - I am bravely voulteering to stay here and 'guard' our pitches; a few empty bottles should keep marauders away:wink2:

Basia looks beautiful asleep on the bed with the sun streaming onto her face.

Life is good today:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Brittany here we come.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Now encamped on the the Bay of Roses. VAST improvement, clear skies and currently 20C, it was 26 yesterday evening! Sat out with friends supping wine and beer till late.
> N
> Devonboy
> 
> ...


The view from the castle was brilliant but so was the view from the viewpoint past the castle and graveyard on the right.

Yes saw the post re French lorry drivers. Glad you arrived ok.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Stopped over at Lamotte Beuvron Aires last night & suffered torrential rain for most of the night. Today was dryer but very windy on the open roads. Tonight have stopped at the aires in Pont De L`Arche heading for Calais.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pont de l'Arche is a real wee treat, isn't it?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep up the good work 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm at Lourdes now. Drove through all kinds of crappy weather yesterday and the town we had lunch at was 12c at 1pm! We arrived early evening and bugger me it was a lovely evening with plenty of sunshine and this morning despite the forecast had been lovely (so far). Not warm by any means 17c max today but better than expected. Apparently there is a thunder storm on the way but I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I'm at Lourdes now. Drove through all kinds of crappy weather yesterday and the town we had lunch at was 12c at 1pm! We arrived early evening and bugger me it was a lovely evening with plenty of sunshine and this morning despite the forecast had been lovely (so far). Not warm by any means 17c max today but better than expected. Apparently there is a thunder storm on the way but I'll beleive it when I see it.


Are you gonna get your disability fixed Barry.? Or just buy a tacky mug.?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Are you gonna get your disability fixed Barry.? Or just buy* a tacky mug.?
> *
> Ray.


He has got one - just above his neck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ho ho ho. I tried the water before for my knees. Didn't work. I did however down a case of Leffe last night which did.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lourdes is one of those places

You do not necessarily believe in miracles

But who defines a miracle ?

For those who believe ?

I found it a great place to witness human faith and human frailty

And found myself hoping for a miracle on behalf of other strangers 

And it was clear I didn't need a miracle, life had already dealt me a good hand compared with many 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So Barry is Provence weather rubbish ?

That you are in the foothills of the Pyrenees? 

We are heading to Provence and the camargue 

But who knows where we will end up 

Ray Albert sends you this picture, to say he's eating your steak, ignore him , he is liar, yours is safe in the freezer , I hope we get to you 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Sandra, thats half a large animal.:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

Albert says it's half a large animal you won't be eating >

Aren't you glad it's me that's your friend ?

Well Ok he's not bad

Just not as good as me :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gettin the vibes............. xx

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hugssssss

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> So Barry is Provence weather rubbish ?
> 
> That you are in the foothills of the Pyrenees?
> 
> ...


We spent over a month in Provence Sandra from late July to the end of August and it was fantastic but the end of August was unusually hot. Too hot (36c A few days) but it was cooler on the coast thankfully. We didn't leave because of the weather, it was just time to move on.

Someone reported good weather In the camargue but to me it's just flat dull and full of mozzies.  Provence looks pleasant as does the camargue from Tuesday next week but not as warm as it should be.

Still cool in Lourdes but we are stuck here anyway as the vans knackered. Wheel bearing they think.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well having given up on France I am now in Spain. Camping Barcelona which is an ACSI site to the North of the city, on the coast, at Matero. It's currently 23.4 degrees with a lovely clear blue sky, FAR better than just about anywhere in France at the moment

The site is brilliant! Pool (chilly!) bar, restaurant, shop, free wifi, water and drainage on each pitch, beautifully hot showers with monsoon heads, staff multi-lingual. 

They even offer a coach service several times a day right into the city centre for €5.80 return!! On a good day it's about 35 minutes, on a bad day more than twice that (yesterday was about 35 mins) 

Went in yesterday, fantastic city, did the tourist bus tour(s) if you do all three it takes five HOURS without getting off, for €29. We did get off at Goudi's barkingly bonkers mad church and gazed in wonderment at just the outside. Impossible to describe it fully, it's just mental! Going back tomorrow to look at the inside (timed ticket system!) 

I reckon you could spend a month in Barcelona and not see everything. 

Oh, an everything is much cheaper than in France.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but their beer and cheese is crap. Just sayin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And is Barcelona still the crime hot spot of Europe?
I read that if the reported loss was not over €400, the police won't even bother writing a report as they have so many.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Sounds about right!! Even on the tour buses they keep repeating the "Don't carry valuables or passports, don't carry wallets in your pocket, keep bags close to you" etc It's a real shame because there is simply so much to see and do. I think the answer is to take sensible precautions and keep your wits about you. There are a LOT of tourists in the city so they must act as a magnet to thieves. 

I only took a limited amount of cash and just a single (non contactless!!) card into the city with me, all at the bottom of the mobile phone pocket which is inside another pocket of my cargo trousers. It's a right faff to get anything out of that pocket so I reasoned that's the one that's last vulnerable to pick pockets. There are also a huge number of highly visible Police around which MAY deter some of the thieves.

We are going back in tomorrow to visit "The" (Goudi's) church, timed ticket entry jobby, so will need to go through the same palaver as yesterday, only taking my camera and a single lens rather than my usual bag full of camera "stuff" no point tempting fate eh?

Barry

Yep, right on both counts, but I did bring "supplies" with me!! Temp has now dropped to 23.3 but it IS blowing a bit of a (warm) hooley now. Despite the lack of decent beer and cheese it IS still warm and sunny. The plan is to start heading northwards on a Tuesday so next stop is Ainsa in the Pyrenees ('spect it's cooler there) 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry I hope it isn't too expensive a repair 

The camargue is a bit flat, but when we last did it horses , bulls and flamingos were noticeably absent

We did see a bull run though 

So a bit like Albert an th lion, I'm hoping they were all in a " somnolent posture " and this time we might take a better route 

Although Albert is a bit like you , thinks it's flat and boring and we've done it 

Me, I think it can't be so we did it wrong 

Of course we will do it again if I want too, but as he's not so keen we will see

Reading up about it 

A day at a ranch, horse riding , I loved horse riding when I was younger, now it would be even worse than on the back of a scooter

And that's if I could even get on a horse 

Sometimes getting up the step to the MH is a work of art

Jan I sympathise with shade, I'm thinking I need a ramp sometimes

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

We "did" the CAmargue this time last year, it was breezy so didn't get pestered by mozzies (day trip out in the car' didn't stop overnight( 

We took a drive out to the very end and found a number of MH's encamped on the beach (NO facilities though, so take plenty of water etc) 

It felt like the very edge of the world, drove for about 20 miles I think, wondering "where the **** are we going to end up" it's a long, twisty, narrow, bumpy road BUT when you get to the end it's all worth it. 

So I would say to anyone, it IS a long way, it IS a pretty tiring drive drive, but it IS most definitely worth it. I would simply love to stop overnight at the very "edge of the world" just to experience the total darkness and remoteness of the place. Dont even THINK of driving out or back in the dark though!

We did see a few horses (in a farmyard) and a fair few 'flingoes (from a distance) but it was a fabulous experience.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra;2704361The camargue is a bit flat said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Sandra. We were there some years ago and watched huge flocks of flamingos in the shallows stamping their feet to stir up whatever it is they like to seive from the water. They made me think so much of Popeye's Olive Oyl on acid. I still smile when I think about it
> 
> Barry, I hope you get things fixed. But take heart - I'm sitting here on the banks of Lake Maggiore and a Carrera S has gone past - 3 times - something wrong with his engine, screeching n whining, but he doesn't seem to be aware.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I remember flamingos in Neve Shalom in Israel , and the storks 

A land bridge for their migration 

Pink clouds 

And at a moment in time, I was there to see them 

Sandra


----------

